# Should I change my stance?



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I ride a NS Raptor X, and really only ride mountain stuff. I do like hitting jumps and such, but at most I just do a 1, then quickly go back to riding regular again. As soon as I am solid at 3s Ill just do those instead.

I've ridden 15/15 since the day I started, and I am hesitant to change. However all I ever ride is blacks, doubles, and really the steepest stuff I can find, or trees. 15/15 seems more of a park stance, so I am wondering if I am limiting my riding.

I know the answer is going to be "Try it out and see if you like" and I do plan on doing that. I was just curious what some other people thought.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

AdamBQ said:


> I ride a NS Raptor X, and really only ride mountain stuff. I do like hitting jumps and such, but at most I just do a 1, then quickly go back to riding regular again. As soon as I am solid at 3s Ill just do those instead.
> 
> I've ridden 15/15 since the day I started, and I am hesitant to change. However all I ever ride is blacks, doubles, and really the steepest stuff I can find, or trees. 15/15 seems more of a park stance, so I am wondering if I am limiting my riding.
> 
> I know the answer is going to be "Try it out and see if you like" and I do plan on doing that. I was just curious what some other people thought.


Just went from 15/15 to 18/6. Your riding style sounds a lot like mine. The change was not night and day but after riding it a full day i liked it a lot more. Seemed like I was able to initiate turns better and had a little more control on steeps. Over all I liked the change for my style. Play with it see what you like.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> I ride a NS Raptor X, and really only ride mountain stuff. I do like hitting jumps and such, but at most I just do a 1, then quickly go back to riding regular again. As soon as I am solid at 3s Ill just do those instead.
> 
> I've ridden 15/15 since the day I started, and I am hesitant to change. However all I ever ride is blacks, doubles, and really the steepest stuff I can find, or trees. 15/15 seems more of a park stance, so I am wondering if I am limiting my riding.
> 
> I know the answer is going to be "Try it out and see if you like" and I do plan on doing that. I was just curious what some other people thought.


Yes, a 15/-15 duck stance is more of a park stance as it gives you balanced riding regular and switch. If you switch to a more forward stance like 15/-6, 15/-3, 18/0, even +18/+6 (both feet pointed towards the nose) you will get better leverage on both your heelside and toeside edges as you hips can start coming into play (that's why racers tend to have super forward angles like +55/+50.

The drawback is that riding switch gradually becomes more difficult as you stance becomes more and more "forward"... but not impossible. I've ridden switch with 55/50 myself... this guys is a lot better than me at it.


----------

